# Foam Pumpkin Transformation (UV)



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Peeps! I am so lucky, I have so many good haunt friends that just continue to make my haunt better and better. One in particular is Bobzilla, (or Zills, as I call him). He found these really great pumpkins in sunny SoCal, and since he likes to share, he sent me this pic and say...Heyyyyy...Pumpkin....these are some cool pumpkins and may work for your blacklight side porch. 








I instantly fell in love and convinced him to buy a few for me and I'd send him the money. Good friend that Zills is, he did. Before he sent them to him, he was kind enough to do a test for me on one of them and he showed me the steps. First I took a primer and coated the foam pumpkins. The great thing about these particular pumpkins is that they have been dipped in a coating, so you can actually use paint right out of the paint can to spray them.
Primer first...








Then flat black base coat.....









And hopefully once I sponge on the Wildfire, I will get a close match to Robert's wonderful Wildfire pumpkins.....








Lily's side porch is going to be HOPPING this year!!! The pumpkins are ultra lightweight foam, and then they have such great faces!!! Only $5.99 per jack o'lantern! I don't think it can be beat...Robert is one talented artist with a head full of amazing ideas.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is really cool, I'm love black lights. I have go check out the wildfire pumpkins and tombstones now, got a link? If you have all your ghosts again, with the UV pumpkins that will be a sight to see.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks John, I really like the blue-white of Ritted ghosts with the orange of the Wildfire, I'm definitely adding more colors this year. Bobzilla is quite the genius with Wildfire paint and he has so many tips and tricks. Here is a couple of some really cheap 'o, Michael's tombstones all transformed with Wildfire. Once again, this is all paint work done by Bobzilla, not me.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. Really nice effect. Love the brilliant colors.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing all your stuff together.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Loving the pic of all the pumpkins lined up in the spray booth! :smilekin:
That's quite the gaggle of gourds :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gonna be Sweet


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sooooo kewl, I really jealous!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job! UV light really makes them pop!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks everyone, I appreciate the kind words and encouragement. I agree Brian, the UV gives everything a wild pop, Robert is the one that has really pushed me into the Wildfire world. Well, it's Saturday and I'm painting the Wildfire on the black pumpkins today and carving a boatload of Funkin pumpkins....and carving pumpkins...and carving pumpkins....Thank goodness my sister is coming over to help. I think I have about 24 pumpkins left to carve for my Halloween tree. I hope I can pull this off.:undecidekin: (What I meant was, I WILL PULL THIS OFF)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Thanks! I love you Laura for your vote of confindence! (After today, I need all the cheers I can get) Well these eight down and the other nine I have carved and I think I only have 16 more to go.....









I have Funkin dust all over me.....sheesh....still carving... The tree goes up next weekend, and I still have to carve access holes in the bottom of every pumpkin and a place for the bulb.....sniff, sniff...:crykin:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work on the pumpkins, pumpkin! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

After your spectacularly spectral gaggle of ghosties, can't wait to see what you do with the glowing, perfect parade of pumpkins :googly: :biggrinkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Two more....and I went to Joann's and bought eight more...(What is WRONG with me???)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Lord! :jol::googly:
Ten more foam pumpkins from GTM ,huh? 
Great looking gourds!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

These look great!! You are the pumpkin queen!!


----------

